
Google Workers Sign Letter Seeking End to China Search Project - arayh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-27/google-workers-sign-letter-seeking-end-to-china-search-project
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830).

------
CiPHPerCoder
This is a dupe of several others on the HN front page today. It looks like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542597)
has the most discussion.

